# Tv , broadband and mobile offer - 40 euro pm



## cmalone (12 May 2020)

I see an attractive ‘one big switch’ offer 








						One Big Switch | The Next Generation Consumer Network
					

Join One Big Switch to help cut the cost of your household bills.




					onebigswitch.ie
				




Has anyone any experience using this offer / service?


----------



## fidelcastro (12 May 2020)

You can get TV broadband and 2x full mobile plans from 75e one year contract from EIR


----------



## cmalone (12 May 2020)

This offer is 50 euro - one mobile


----------



## fidelcastro (12 May 2020)

For how long?


----------



## cmalone (12 May 2020)

1 year - and 50 euro back. So that’s 11 months to pay


----------



## Tdress2020 (12 May 2020)

Just remember if the service goes down, no tv internet or phone.  This happened to me one night in August (rose of tralee) and my poor mother (83) didn’t get to see her roses.. My advice stay away from Eir.


----------



## Up Rovers (13 May 2020)

Lots of 

Elderly friends had a horrific time with them with their broadband and television account and could not wait to get away from them.  Regularly hung up on them when they phoned about the television signal dropping and leaving them without service at all.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (13 May 2020)

Tdress2020 said:


> Just remember if the service goes down, no tv internet or phone.  This happened to me one night in August (rose of tralee) and my poor mother (83) didn’t get to see her roses.. My advice stay away from Eir.


Tdress2020: *hides wirecutters behind back and tells Mother they have no idea what went wrong*


----------



## cmalone (13 May 2020)

Sorry to hear that. I generally don’t worry...

Recall bad service from Eir mobile previously - brother brought legal action and got c. 1000 Euro refund - all he ever paid.

if they fail - won’t be paying


----------



## roker (30 May 2020)

Tdress2020 said:


> Just remember if the service goes down, no tv internet or phone.  This happened to me one night in August (rose of tralee) and my poor mother (83) didn’t get to see her roses.. My advice stay away from Eir.


Terrible service, could not get through by phone, online would not accept my new password and they ignore my letters


----------



## cmalone (30 May 2020)

Very happy with Eir / One Big Switch - signed up. KN Networks technician found that connections inside and outside house were damaged over years and upgraded. 45 euro For tv broadband and mobile / home phone. Wasn’t expecting to be this happy with everything abc the service ...


----------



## lledlledlled (30 May 2020)

I'm tempted to move from virgin every year but never do out of fear that other providers broadband will be slower


----------



## Codogly (31 May 2020)

I’m the same as Lledlleded ... question for this forum : Are Virgin starting to gain a sort of monopoly on Tv / Broadband by virtue of the fact that all the other providers have serious question markets over their service quality ?   
Every year I call virgin when the annual contract is due for renewal and renegotiate a new deal ( typically 9 months at a discounted rate and the full rate for remaining three months ) , normally happy enough with this as I feel I’ve achieved some savings.  This year I’ve found Virgin and standing their ground ( no discount available ) do they now realise that my threat of leaving them is somewhat fake given the very poor alternatives ? ... if so it’s very bad news for price competition in this space !


----------



## fidelcastro (31 May 2020)

cmalone said:


> Very happy with Eir / One Big Switch - signed up. KN Networks technician found that connections inside and outside house were damaged over years and upgraded. 45 euro For tv broadband and mobile / home phone. Wasn’t expecting to be this happy with everything abc the service ...


Excellent, thanks I'll keep that in mind when 11months are up. I'm with EIR since 2013, various deals , any tech issues dealt with.


----------

